# The EVGA X58 SLI x3 overclocking bios setting thread



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Please post just your bios setting on your  EVGA X58 SLI X38 boards. List what cooling your using and what chip. Then use this templete to post your settings. This thread will be for bios settings only, and overclocking reference material and should not be used for discussion. I would like this to be a overclocking bios reference thread much like my old Rampage thread. Just post what works for you. That way you don't have to read 170 pages of discussion to find out what works. This EVGA board gets better almost daily due to EVGA'S commitment to making it better. Here is my first bios template that will get you prime95 blend stable (which is what is used for i70 chips not FTT because of how it is made)  at 3.971ghz on air cooling 24/7

* * I will be updating this thread with more overclocking settings as I go, and will be posting reference material as I find it, guides, bios links ETC...*


*EVGA X58 overclocking guide* http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=642527
*Bios Flashing guide and newest bios* http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100559358


Mother Board ( EVGA X58 X3 SLI ) 
Drivers ( ) 
Bios ( SZ27 ) *newest bios* http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�
CPU ( 920 ) 
CPU Cooler (Noctua U12P 1366 dual 120 fans) 
Memory (Gskill 1600 9,9,9, 24, 74 ,t2) 
PSU (OCZ Game stream SLI 600 watt) 
GPU (XFX  260GTX  216 core 55nm ) 
Drivers ( 181.22 ) 
Operating System ( XP SP3) 


Frequency Control 
CPU Clock Ratio (x 19 ) 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 209 ) 
MCH Strap ( Auto ) 
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) (x 17 ) 
CPU Clock Skew ( Auto ) 
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled ) 
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 ) 


Memory Feature 
Memory Control Setting (Enabled ) 
Memory Frequency ( 2:8 ) 
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way ) 
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way ) 
Memory Low Gap ( Auto ) 
tCL Setting ( 9 ) 
tRCD Setting ( 9) 
tRP Setting ( 9 )    
tRAS Setting ( 24 ) 
tRFC Setting ( 74) 
Command Rate ( t2 ) 


Voltage Control 
EVGA VDroop Control ( With VDroop ) 
CPU VCore ( 1.36875v ) 
CPU VTT Voltage (+450v) 
CPU PLL VCore (1.90v ) 
DIMM Voltage ( 1.60 ) 
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 ) 
QPI PLL VCore ( auto ) 
IOH VCore ( auto ) 
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage (auto ) 
 ICH VCore ( auto) 
PWM Frequency ( 933) 


CPU Feature 
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled ) 
Turbo Mode Function ( Disabled) 
CxE Function ( Disabled ) 
Execute Disable Bit (Disabled ) 
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled ) 
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled ) 
Active Processor Cores ( All ) 
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled ) 
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled ) 
QPI Frequency Selection ( Auto )


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2009)

This will give you* 4.018ghz*

Mother Board ( EVGA X58 X3 SLI ) 
Drivers ( ) 
Bios ( SZ27 ) newest bios http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�
CPU ( 920 ) 
CPU Cooler (Noctua U12P 1366 dual 120 fans) 
Memory (Gskill 1600 9,9,9, 24, 74 ,t2) 
PSU (OCZ Game stream SLI 600 watt) 
GPU (XFX 260GTX 216 core 55nm ) 
Drivers ( 181.22 ) 
Operating System ( XP SP3) 


Frequency Control 
CPU Clock Ratio (x 19 ) 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 211 ) 
MCH Strap ( Auto ) 
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) (x 17 ) 
CPU Clock Skew ( Auto ) 
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled ) 
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 ) 


Memory Feature 
Memory Control Setting (Enabled ) 
Memory Frequency ( 2:8 ) 
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way ) 
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way ) 
Memory Low Gap ( Auto ) 
tCL Setting ( 9 ) 
tRCD Setting ( 9) 
tRP Setting ( 9 ) 
tRAS Setting ( 24 ) 
tRFC Setting ( 74) 
Command Rate ( t2 ) 


Voltage Control 
EVGA VDroop Control ( With  VDroop ) 
CPU VCore ( 1.40v ) *without vdroop protection is really 1.364v*
CPU VTT Voltage (+450v)
CPU PLL VCore (1.90v ) 
DIMM Voltage ( 1.60 ) 
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 ) 
QPI PLL VCore ( auto ) 
IOH VCore ( auto ) 
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage (auto ) 
ICH VCore ( auto) 
PWM Frequency ( 933) 


CPU Feature 
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled ) 
Turbo Mode Function ( Disabled) 
CxE Function ( Disabled ) 
Execute Disable Bit (Disabled ) 
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled ) 
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled ) 
Active Processor Cores ( All ) 
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled ) 
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled ) 
QPI Frequency Selection ( Auto )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

hey trt im not home now, but when I do get home, i'll post my settings here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

trt have you disabled vdroop control?  Notice my flunctuations dissapear with it off.  Give it a shot bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

This will get you 4000 MHz

191x21 turbo on HT on









Mother Board ( EVGA X58 X3 SLI )
Drivers ( )
Bios ( SZ1C )
CPU ( 920 )
CPU Cooler (Water)
Memory (G.SKILL PI Black 3GB (3 x 1GB) DDR3 1600)
PSU (PCP&C 860W)
GPU (2 Radeon 4870's in C/F)
Drivers ( 8.11 )
Operating System (W7)


Frequency Control
CPU Clock Ratio (x 20 )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 191 )
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) (x 16 )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 )


Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting (Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 2:8 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( Auto )
tCL Setting ( 8 )
tRCD Setting ( 8)
tRP Setting ( 8 )
tRAS Setting ( 21 )
tRFC Setting ( 56)
Command Rate ( t1 )


Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control (disabled )
CPU VCore ( 1.3125v ) 1.329v in windows
CPU VTT Voltage (+150mV)
CPU PLL VCore (1.80v )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.65v )
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 )
QPI PLL VCore ( 1.3v )
IOH VCore ( 1.275v )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage (1.6v )
ICH VCore ( 1.2v)
PWM Frequency ( 800 KHz)


CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled)
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit (Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )
Intel HT Technology ( Enabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( 4,800 GT/s)


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2009)

*This does infact work as you said but my voltage jumps a bit higher heres mine*



Chicken Patty said:


> This will get you 4000 MHz
> 
> 191x21 turbo on HT on
> 
> ...



high lighted the voltage. The voltage on my board is very stable at the low end it's only near 1.37v to 1.4v it jumps around because the voltage PWM gets hot as hell. This is exactly why we needed a thread like this. Who knew that was the right spot for the voltage, until you posted it. My board is revision 12 whats yours in cpuz?


here is a prime of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

mine is revision 12 as well.






I idle at 1.329v, load is 1.364v


----------



## flyin15sec (Mar 31, 2009)

Mother Board ( EVGA X58 X3 SLI )
Drivers ( )
Bios ( SZ1N ) 
CPU ( 920 )
CPU Cooler (T.R.U.E.)
Memory (6gig Gskill PI-silver 1600@1525 8-8-8-21 60 1T)
PSU (Enermax Infiniti 720 watt)
GPU (EVGA 260GTX 216 core 55nm )
Drivers ( 182.06 )
Operating System ( Vista Ultimate 64)


Frequency Control
CPU Clock Ratio (x 20 )
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ( 191 )
MCH Strap ( Auto )
CPU Uncore Frequency (Mhz) (x 16 )
CPU Clock Skew ( Auto )
Spread Spectrum ( Disabled )
PCIE Frequency (Mhz) ( 100 )


Memory Feature
Memory Control Setting (Enabled )
Memory Frequency ( 2:8 )
Channel Interleave Setting ( 6 Way )
Rank Interleave Setting ( 4 Way )
Memory Low Gap ( Auto )
tCL Setting ( 8 )
tRCD Setting ( 8)
tRP Setting ( 8 )
tRAS Setting ( 21 )
tRFC Setting ( 60)
Command Rate ( 1T )


Voltage Control
EVGA VDroop Control ( With VDroop )
CPU VCore ( 1.36250v )
CPU VTT Voltage (+200mv)
CPU PLL VCore (Auto )
DIMM Voltage ( 1.50 )
DIMM DQ Vref ( +0 )
QPI PLL VCore ( auto )
IOH VCore ( 1.150v )
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage (auto )
ICH VCore ( auto)
PWM Frequency ( 800 )


CPU Feature
Intel SpeedStep ( Disabled )
Turbo Mode Function ( Enabled )
CxE Function ( Disabled )
Execute Disable Bit (Disabled )
Virtualization Technology ( Disabled )
Intel HT Technology ( Disabled )
Active Processor Cores ( All )
QPI Control Settings ( Enabled )
QPI Link Fast Mode ( Enabled )
QPI Frequency Selection ( Auto )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

didnt look into your settings much.  but I would set vdroop off, meaning disabled and your CPU pll voltage to 1.8 manually.  Just my two cents.  Max intel safe I think for the pll is 1.8v.  On auto god knows what it is.

as far as vdroop, I find my voltages more stable with it off.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> didnt look into your settings much.  but I would set vdroop off, meaning disabled and your CPU pll voltage to 1.8 manually.  Just my two cents.  Max intel safe I think for the pll is 1.8v.  On auto god knows what it is.
> 
> as far as vdroop, I find my voltages more stable with it off.



1.88v is max recommended


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

trt740 said:


> 1.88v is max recommened



thanks.

I remember back when I first got into i7 when I had many settings on auto   Setting this manually to 1.8v actually helped me stabilize my overclock.


----------

